# FOOD thread cheat and lean



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are some of my home made and eat out meals. I am a food junky.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Breakfast burrito!!!
Egg cheese hash browns avacado and sausage.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rainbow and mega sushi rolls



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Monster fish tacos



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Elk meat burger!!!
With onion and jalapeno mixed in



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Pizza is my weakness



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Bison enchiladas!!!!!



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mega chicken philly



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mike tyson burger



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

Another pizza got killed



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 16, 2018)

Not good hahahaha



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2018)

That pizza looks so tasty! I should try to make one for me tonight.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 28, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> That pizza looks so tasty! I should try to make one for me tonight.


Thank you Derek.Hope your weekend is going good.
I make pizza at home when my oldest daughter wants it. Due to the fact she is allergic to milk.
So i make one without cheese and another wither cheese.
American Pizza simply amazing!



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah, Thanks! 

American Pizza simply amazing-yeah, always! 

You are a lucky father that you have a daughter!


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 4, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yeah, Thanks!
> 
> American Pizza simply amazing-yeah, always!
> 
> You are a lucky father that you have a daughter!


Thank you sir I have 2 of them. A real hand full.



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## botamico (Nov 8, 2018)

All that food looks delicious. If I was home everyday,  I'll be eating like that. Traveling a lot sucks.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 10, 2018)

Some Bison chilli with tomatos fresh corn, kidney beans and Hitachi chillies!!!



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Thank you sir I have 2 of them. A real hand full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great!  I have one. Love her very much.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Some Bison chilli with tomatos fresh corn, kidney beans and Hitachi chillies!!!View attachment 66622
> 
> 
> 
> THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM



Looks yummy!


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 2, 2018)

Shrimp burrito


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike Tyson part 2


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 2, 2018)

Giant fish burrito


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 11, 2018)

Left over carb plate


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 29, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Giant fish burritoView attachment 66717



Yummy looks! that bite, Brah!


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 30, 2018)

Chorizo burrito


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 7, 2019)

Good one again!


----------

